# Fair price for a used ipod touch?



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just wondering what a fair price for a used iPod touch would be? Can be either 8 or 16 Gb models.


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

I just paid 250 on ebay for an 8GB that included a case and all the original components etc... totally scratch free. That was a good buy though, many sold at about $280-290 before I landed that one.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

around 300 + - for the HD.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

well, but new its $299 or les at Future shop sooo. really, $250 is the price at most i would pay for an 8GB Touch if its complete and perfect.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

minnes said:


> well, but new its $299 or les at Future shop sooo. really, $250 is the price at most i would pay for an 8GB Touch if its complete and perfect.


No!

Not so much:

Future Shop

$269 with full one-year Apple warranty for the 8GB.

If you're quick. And it's the latest version, if there is any difference (like coming with the $20 extra in apps.)


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

HowEver said:


> No!
> 
> Not so much:
> 
> ...


WOW! Great deal

Damn you for tempting me! beejacon


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm going to use the new prices to see if I can get a discount on a used touch. If I can pick up a 16Gb for 300 or less I'll be happy.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I want to wait it out for an iPhone. No sense spending all this money for a touch an then feeling like a jerk when the iphone comes out.


----------

